# Hurry Up Walgreens!



## mandythered (Jul 28, 2012)

My husband and I have visited every one in our area and same thing!! Or they have everything out except the Skelly's. I did medusa at a one place though. They keep telling us its all gonna be out tomorrow, then we go and its not! Lame!!


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

You are mot alone Martha! Same story near me!! also at Sams and Costco. I show up to find a handful of costumes! Why dost they mock me!!


----------

